

The fintech revolution is well underway - edward
http://www.zopa.com/blog/2015/04/28/the-fintech-revolution-is-well-under-way/?utm_campaign=CA0067-MA0513+Weekly+Lender+05.05.2015&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Zopa+account+updates+and+alerts

======
irickt
The Economist' special report on financial tech:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9506348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9506348)

